# SARMS help



## coach44 (Jan 10, 2022)

I currently have LDG 4003, MK 677 and MK 2866. I am trying to figure out the best way to use them. Are there two that would go best stacking together, and taking the other one separately after I use the other two? I wouldn’t think stacking all three together would be good? I appreciate any advice


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 10, 2022)

Why did you go with sarms over tried and true gear that’s usually cheaper or around the same price which works better?


----------



## coach44 (Jan 10, 2022)

I don’t have a really good answer for you. But this is what I have right now so I’m trying to figure out the best way to go about it


----------



## TODAY (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's what the professionals do:







Don't use sarms.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 10, 2022)

On a serious note, we might be able to better advise you if you gave us some more info. Things like goals, stats, training, diet, etc.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi I am 6’2” 250 pounds. I’ll try and four days a week. My diet is relatively clean. I have three kids and a hectic life so I eat as good as I can with everything we have going on. I would like to put on some more size. I am pretty good size now but I’d like to add a little more bulk.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 10, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Here's what the professionals do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@mugzy needs to allow me to like Like/love a post several times

I feel like a single like is  not nearly enough in cases like this TBH



coach44 said:


> Hi I am 6’2” 250 pounds. I’ll try and four days a week. My diet is relatively clean. I have three kids and a hectic life so I eat as good as I can with everything we have going on. I would like to put on some more size. I am pretty good size now but I’d like to add a little more bulk.


 BMI?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 10, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Hi I am 6’2” 250 pounds. I’ll try and four days a week. My diet is relatively clean. I have three kids and a hectic life so I eat as good as I can with everything we have going on. I would like to put on some more size. I am pretty good size now but I’d like to add a little more bulk.


How long have you been training?

What sort of prior experience do you have with PEDs?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 10, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Hi I am 6’2” 250 pounds. I’ll try and four days a week. My diet is relatively clean. I have three kids and a hectic life so I eat as good as I can with everything we have going on. I would like to put on some more size. I am pretty good size now but I’d like to add a little more bulk.


I started SARMing before I had the right connection.  677/2866 would be my way to go.  The 677 was one of the most powerful things I ever used.  A few months ago I did blood work and my estrogen level was higher than the expected level.  Doctor told me to lose some weight.  

They say no pct on SARMs.  However, looking back, I think it was coming off 677, that caused that anamoly.  

SARMs are definitely easier to get, but I feel like they are more dangerous than the sites say they are.  I lifted more on MK677 than on test cyp with a little masteron/tren mixed in, and maybe even a Winny oral added.

But in achieving a nice looking body, the AAS was the way to go.  MK677 made me hungry as fuck.  Arms were big, but so was my gut.  Where as AAS makes me horny as fuck.

Also do you have oral or injectable SARMs?  I only used oral and that shits not healthy at all.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 10, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I currently have LDG 4003, MK 677 and MK 2866. I am trying to figure out the best way to use them. Are there two that would go best stacking together, and taking the other one separately after I use the other two? I wouldn’t think stacking all three together would be good? I appreciate any advice


Run the MK 677 with 500mg of test and throw the other shit in the bin. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 10, 2022)

I’ve been lifting for years. I’m 40 now. I took some serious PEDs back in my early 20s. I’ve stayed in pretty good shape. I bench 345 and am starting to work my legs more (I’ve been stupid and not worked my legs enough). I’m not trying to compete in anything, just wanting some more size and strength.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 10, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I’ve been lifting for years. I’m 40 now. I took some serious PEDs back in my early 20s. I’ve stayed in pretty good shape. I bench 345 and am starting to work my legs more (I’ve been stupid and not worked my legs enough). I’m not trying to compete in anything, just wanting some more size and strength.


Is your train of thought related to you thinking SARMs are healthier?  Because you don't want to touch serious PEDs for health reasons?  If so, I didn't feel like SARMs were really healthy when I used them.  I think a low dose cycle of the right types of AAS is a better way to go.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 11, 2022)

Honesty I am unsure of where and how to get the good stuff, plus the legality of it


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 11, 2022)

If you insist on using sarms anyway...

If it were me I would take the LGD one hour before workouts when bulking.

MK-677 after workouts, one hour before dinner when bulking.

Ostarine one hour before workouts when cutting.

None of it will do a damn thing without having a good diet and workout routine.

We don't take kindly to sarms around these parts.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you insist on using sarms anyway...
> 
> If it were me I would take the LGD one hour before workouts when bulking.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. Since I have these already, that is what I will use. What would you suggest I use in the future?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I appreciate it. Since I have these already, that is what I will use. What would you suggest I use in the future?


Test and Anadrol to bulk

Test and Tren to cut


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

Just to be clear, MK677 is a ghrelin receptor agonist/GH secretagogue, NOT a sarm.

If you insist on going through with this, here are some things to expect:

MK677 will (probably) make you extremely hungry, tired, and waterlogged. Chronic use can negatively impact glucose control/insulin sensitivity.

The LGD will give you modest strength gains, but will also impact your natural testosterone production and may adversely effect liver enzyme levels.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> What AAS would you suggest?


Testosterone ONLY. 

And a proper diet and nutrition plan.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The LGD will give you modest strength gains, but will also impact your natural testosterone production and may adversely effect liver enzyme levels.


Exactly. SARMS without a testosterone base will crush your test, which in turn will crash your estrogen (which is very bad for you, never mind the ED etc.).  LGD was shown in clinical trials to be heavily suppressive at 1mg, and people commonly run it at 10-20mg.  Then there’s the hepatotoxicity…

And if you’re running a test base, you’d be better off just upping the test.

Long story short, SARMs are all hype.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Run the MK 677 with 500mg of test and throw the other shit in the bin.
> 
> You’re welcome.


Wonder where the OP got his sarms...perhaps from Swillin' Dylan Gemelli I bet. So yes throw the shit in the bin and get the 677 elsewhere if that's the case.

Great advice here @coach44 so why not consider all the advice posted?


----------



## coach44 (Jan 11, 2022)

Where would you suggest to get the AAS?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Where would you suggest to get the AAS?


Bad question


----------



## ChickenLegs (Jan 11, 2022)

I get you paid for the SARMs and feel obligated to use them, but take it from someone that experienced just the negative side effects with very small ups from it, it is not worth it in the long run. Run gear, talk to a doc about trt, or stay natural.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 11, 2022)

I know it is a “bad question “ but I have no idea where to even look about getting gear


----------



## ChickenLegs (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I know it is a “bad question “ but I have no idea where to even look about getting gear


Here's what was quoted to me time and time again: "You're not ready to take gear until you find a reliable source" 

It's not easy, I've been looking a while and still don't have one I 100% trust after my last left the game.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I’ve been lifting for years. I’m 40 now. I took some serious PEDs back in my early 20s. I’ve stayed in pretty good shape. I bench 345 and am starting to work my legs more (I’ve been stupid and not worked my legs enough). I’m not trying to compete in anything, just wanting some more size and strength.


I don't know bro if you are 40 now and lifting 345 on bench and you are already decent size and strength, I too would recommend not going the AAS route mainly because once you do, you'll be on it for life or afterwards live with lower than normal test levels.

The SARMs though are hit and miss. Most are miss. MK677 works as those on here have said. 
If I had it to do over again in your current situation, I would stay natty. 

I wonder if anyone is going to give my post the 'shit post' emoji?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Where would you suggest to get the AAS?


Continue being a valued member of the board and offer any advice that you can.  Good things happen to good people.  BTW, don't ask that kind of question again.  This is a forum not a black market.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Where would you suggest to get the AAS?


CVS, Walgreens, etc...


----------



## coach44 (Jan 11, 2022)

Im not trying to piss anyone off about anything or by asking any of those questions. I’m sorry if I have, definitely not my intention.  I’m just trying to get some legit info on possible things to use.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Im not trying to piss anyone off about anything or by asking any of those questions. I’m sorry if I have, definitely not my intention.  I’m just trying to get some legit info on possible things to use.


You're fine. 

The longer you're here, the more you'll learn. How to spot bullshit, better paths to follow, etc... 

It's learning, both by watching and interacting.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 11, 2022)

ChickenLegs said:


> Here's what was quoted to me time and time again: "You're not ready to take gear until you find a reliable source"
> 
> It's not easy, I've been looking a while and still don't have one I 100% trust after my last left the game.


No source is reliable. They’re only as good as their last shipment. They will all turn to shit eventually or get busted. You should never trust any drug dealer 100%.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No source is reliable. They’re only as good as their last shipment. They will all turn to shit eventually or get busted. You should never trust any drug dealer 100%.



@coach44 

Truth, what RIR0 said
All sources are drug dealers at the end of the day.
Drug dealers get greedy
Drug dealers slip up.
Weve all seen the "Gold Standard" sources with floaters and fake gear.

Or they just get shitfaced and start shooting guns at 0700 in front of their UGL.. then their wife tries to fight the cops and they go to prison

Yeah, got pretty specific there didnt I?
Yeah... he was the "Gold Standard" of gear.

Makes ya think doesnt it?

P.S
Finally figured out what RIR0 actually means
I'm retarded that it took so long.. I fucking love the handle
wtf did NLM mean?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @coach44
> 
> 
> Yeah, got pretty specific there didnt I?
> Yeah... he was the "Gold Standard" of gear.


I think you mean Titanium standard.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @coach44
> 
> Truth, what RIR0 said
> All sources are drug dealers at the end of the day.
> ...


😂 no lives matter. 
Another bft84. It was Beyond failure training a call back to Trevor Smiths routine.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 12, 2022)

coach44 said:


> Im not trying to piss anyone off about anything or by asking any of those questions. I’m sorry if I have, definitely not my intention.  I’m just trying to get some legit info on possible things to use.


Nobody is mad.  This board has a really good group of kind people.  It's a fun place.  I pissed off a few people when I started on this board.  Unintentionally as well.  Get to know people here, you won't regret it.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 12, 2022)

I appreciate all the feedback. I’ll definitely stay active on here, making connections and looking for the best options


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I know it is a “bad question “ but I have no idea where to even look about getting gear


Not a source board, we won't answer that question. Don't trust anyone who PM's you.. you will get scammed.


----------



## Hooba (Jan 12, 2022)

Send0 is 100% on that.  Once someone knows you are looking, they will spam the hell outta you with their snake oils.  

If you want to use up the SARMs they aren't horrible but you have to keep the cycles somewhat short so you don't feel like dog shit towards the end of the cycle because of low estrogen.  Make sure you have a PCT ready though you probably won't need much of a PCT for the Ostarine since it's pretty mild.  If you run the LGD and the MK together, that would be an okay bulking cycle but again make sure you have PCT ready because the LGD will suppress you.


----------



## coach44 (Jan 12, 2022)

I appreciate that Hooba. When you say somewhat short cycles, how long are you talking? A month? 2?


----------



## Hooba (Jan 12, 2022)

coach44 said:


> I appreciate that Hooba. When you say somewhat short cycles, how long are you talking? A month? 2?


When I played around with them I would keep it around 10 week cycles.  Anything over that for me and I would start feeling run down so I just stuck to what worked for me.  You gotta listen to your body and keep an eye on things.  Make sure you get some bloodwork done prior to because the SARMs will trash your lipids and it's good to have a baseline for future endeavors.  

One of the main reasons I hopped on real gear, figured if I was trashing my lipids and getting little results, why not trash my lipids and get great results.

Do your homework and research the hell out of things, be smart.  This community of people on this forum are amazing and it's packed full of knowledge!  The search function is your friend!


----------



## coach44 (Jan 12, 2022)

Much appreciated!


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

I just watch a show called Trafficked with Mariana Van Zeller I think it’s episode 3. There’s  a guy name Tony Huge he is a Sarm guy. You  guys should check it out . He gives this kid dozens of shots of these SARMs he said his chemist designed and produces its fucking nuts and interesting.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Wonder where the OP got his sarms...perhaps from Swillin' Dylan Gemelli I bet. So yes throw the shit in the bin and get the 677 elsewhere if that's the case.
> 
> Great advice here @coach44 so why not consider all the advice posted?


um.... more than one company produces SARMS.

WHY would he throw out his SARMS? 

also have you even ever used SARMS?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 5, 2022)

getpumped said:


> um.... more than one company produces SARMS.
> 
> WHY would he throw out his SARMS?
> 
> also have you even ever used SARMS?


Sarms are trash that’s why he should throw them out no matter who made them.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bigboy2 said:


> Puresarm.com is good to go


Fuck off shill


----------



## Bigboy2 (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck off shill


??


----------

